# 5th Dec Christmas "Kneesworth" meet (Royston/Cambr



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Firstly I am standing down as the TTOC rep for East Anglia.

This will be the last "Kneesworth" meeting I arrange so would like it to be a good turn out especially as it is the Christmas meet  5th December

If anyone is interested in continuing probably the longest running TTOC meet then please let me or Lee (Multiprocessor / [email protected]) know.

Now down to business, Dimos will be offering his usual choice of 1 / 2 or 3 courses - I will post the menu once I receive it.

*Audi TT Christmas Party 2007

Prawn Cocktail
Or
Cream of Vegetable Soup
Or
Pearls of Melon
Or
Garlic Mushrooms

Local Roast Turkey
Or
Medallions of Pork (Served with a Peppercorn Sauce)
Or
Grilled Halibut
Or
Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: Â£9.50 
Sirloin Steak 12.95

Two Course: Â£13.50

Three Course (including coffee): Â£17.50

PS. Dimos is feeling generous- a complimentary glass of wine with the meal!*

It would be great to have as many of the "Kneesworth " crew attend what may be the end of an era  So if you can think of anyone that may like to attend please let them know or let me know and I'll contact them.

All welcome. If you have not been to a meeting before don't be nervous pop along and just ask for Norman and I'll do the introductions.

As it is the Christmas meet shall we say 7:30pm for 8:00pm to sit down for the meal. Don't be put off if you don't want to eat as you can still join us for a drink and chat.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

So please post whether you will be able to attend. Will add menu options once the menu has been sent.

Any questions please ask ;-)

Norman

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - Garlic mushroms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
Mr phodge - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
Coope - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs Coope - Prawn Cocktail - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
genocidalduck - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey
markTT225 - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey 
Lisa - Prawn Cocktail - Medallions of Pork
jampott - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
*

spilmah


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Me, me, me!!

& Mr me of course....

:lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll do my best to get there Norman - can't have you leaving the fold without a good send off


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I'm afraid I've been a bit of an absentee this year but I can't miss your finale as East Anglia Rep Norm, plus I love Xmas grub and I'm sure there'll be a good turn out, so a chance to see some "old" faces :roll:

I'm afraid my Tina will be working so won't be able to make it.

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

8) excellent start

Cheers Guys


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

ive missed too many of these meets  please add me to the list :wink:


----------



## Coope (Dec 30, 2005)

Hey Norm, please put Mrs Coope and myself down on the list. Looking foreward to meeting new friends and old eh Was.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Hi Gary/Lucy, thats great news , looking forward to seeing you both [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hazel and I would love to join you on your last Kneesworth meet Norm.

On a personel note, I would like to thank you for all the effort you have put in over the last couple of years (is it as long as that?) to keep the Kneesworth Crew alive and well but I can appreciate that after you have driven a couple of hours only to find half a dozen people arrive then it's time to call it a day.

A great shame and an end to an era but you have done a fantastic job since you took over from me when I too needed to call it a day.

It would be good to see if we could get a lot of the old 'Crew' back for the last Christmas Kneesworth meet. :roll:

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

is that was :lol: will be good to see you buddy

Coope & Mrs Coope excellent more the merrier

Ho Ho Ho [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> Hazel and I would love to join you on your last Kneesworth meet Norm.


It's getting better with every post, will be lovely to see you both 



Love_iTT said:


> On a personel note, I would like to thank you for all the effort you have put in over the last couple of years (is it as long as that?) to keep the Kneesworth Crew alive and well but I can appreciate that after you have driven a couple of hours only to find half a dozen people arrive then it's time to call it a day.
> 
> A great shame and an end to an era but you have done a fantastic job since you took over from me when I too needed to call it a day.


Many thanks for your kind words, it is nearly 2 years as my first meet was 16th Feb 2005 (http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... hp?t=36146) time flies eh. As you can appreciate it has not been an easy decision, but one I feel is right for me. It would be great if someone more local wanted to pick up the mantle as it would be great to see the "Kneesworth" crew carry on :wink:



Love_iTT said:


> It would be good to see if we could get a lot of the old 'Crew' back for the last Christmas Kneesworth meet. :roll:


Agreed, let's start letting them know :wink:

TTfn

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Norm - you've done a sterling job over the years. Well done mate. I wish I'd been able to support this meet more over the last year or so.

I'll do everything possible to be there. I'll confirm shortly.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Norm - you've done a sterling job over the years. Well done mate. I wish I'd been able to support this meet more over the last year or so.
> 
> I'll do everything possible to be there. I'll confirm shortly.


Nice one Paul, [smiley=thumbsup.gif] It'll be good to see you and your family again - as long as you can make it of course. :wink:

Graham


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

[email protected]@er it, i'm on holiday and was desperate to get to the Xmas bash in the S3 before it goes.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> Norm - you've done a sterling job over the years. Well done mate. I wish I'd been able to support this meet more over the last year or so.
> 
> I'll do everything possible to be there. I'll confirm shortly.


Thanks Paul

I think we all have great memories from the various meetings, the "The Witch" at the original venue with clived returning incogneto ;-) :lol: Another was Dave (TT Shop) driving passed the motel in Tim's 350Z and Tim being most impressed with the sound of the new induction kit 8) 
Many more as well.

I'll pop you on the list and hopefully you will be able to join us.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> [email protected]@er it, i'm on holiday and was desperate to get to the Xmas bash in the S3 before it goes.


Well just cancel / postpone the holiday ;-)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> thebears said:
> 
> 
> > [email protected]@er it, i'm on holiday and was desperate to get to the Xmas bash in the S3 before it goes.
> ...


I wish, have you met "my wife" :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman, sad to see that you have decided to stop being the rep. Only been coming for just over a year you have always made us feel welcomed, at ease and as if weve been coming for years, anyway theres never anything on tv on wednesdays :lol: .look forward to your last meet at Christmas will be there


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Hi Norman, sad to see that you have decided to stop being the rep. Only been coming for just over a year you have always made us feel welcomed, at ease and as if weve been coming for years, anyway theres never anything on tv on wednesdays :lol: .look forward to your last meet at Christmas will be there


Peter, always great to hear that people have enjoyed the meets and you feel part of the "crew" is even better, makes it all worthwhile 8) Will Soph & Jess be joining us as well ?


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Soph will join us but not to sure about Jesse, he might be round his nans :?


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Count me in if they have rooms available


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Count us in, provisionally, Norm.

(If there's gammon available, obviously!)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Hi Norm,

I'll do my best to make this one - things have been a little difficult of late getting to meets but this is a special occassion.


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

well maybe im tempting fate but i would like to attend
i hope who ever take over will be as active as our present rep


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> Soph will join us but not to sure about Jesse, he might be round his nans :?


Well it will be great to see the 2 of you


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Count me in if they have rooms available


Hi Vic, I'm sure they would, give Dimos a call on 01763 260414 let him know you will be attending the TTOC Christmas meal. Are you working locally ?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Count us in, provisionally, Norm.
> 
> (If there's gammon available, obviously!)


Hi Tim, you're on the list so you have to come now you are locals  
I'm sure Dimos can sort you out a gammon, but please remind me when I post the menu.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Chip_iTT said:


> Hi Norm,
> 
> I'll do my best to make this one - things have been a little difficult of late getting to meets but this is a special occassion.


Hi Irvine
Know the feeling, but will be great to see you again 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davyrest said:


> well maybe im tempting fate but i would like to attend
> i hope who ever take over will be as active as our present rep


You will be most welcome Davy.
No one has stepped forward as far as I know, would be god to see the "Kneesworth" meets continue.


----------



## Mayur (Jan 29, 2004)

The end of an era. Norm, a huge thank you for all your efforts in keeping a great meet going. I remember my first meet as if it were yesterday... I was a bit nervous but was instantly made to feel welcome. The Kneesworth crew really are a special bunch and Graham and yourself are right up there at the top of the heap. Thank you.

My apologies in not being able to make most of the meets this year. Hectic travel schedule also means that I'll miss the Xmas bash. My thoughts will be with you all from across the pond.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Count us in, provisionally, Norm.
> ...


Just this once, I might be Ok with standard Xmas fayre. 

I, too, hope that the meets continue. I know that I (and others) are only semi-regular attendees, but it is always nice to think "There's a meet next month, maybe I'll pop along..." without even having to check.

Norm, even if you hang up your coat as rep, I trust you'll still be able to pop over?


----------



## spilmah (Nov 28, 2003)

I no I have been hiding over the last year , but if its ok with you guys, would I be able to come along to the christmas bash 

Sam XX [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

spilmah said:


> I no I have been hiding over the last year , but if its ok with you guys, would I be able to come along to the christmas bash
> 
> Sam XX [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Mayur said:


> The end of an era. Norm, a huge thank you for all your efforts in keeping a great meet going. I remember my first meet as if it were yesterday... I was a bit nervous but was instantly made to feel welcome. The Kneesworth crew really are a special bunch and Graham and yourself are right up there at the top of the heap. Thank you.
> 
> My apologies in not being able to make most of the meets this year. Hectic travel schedule also means that I'll miss the Xmas bash. My thoughts will be with you all from across the pond.


Hi Mayur
Thanks for your kind words. I think one of the main reasons for the success of the "Kneesworth" crew is that it has always been, more the merrier 8) Pity you are unable to make the Xmas bash but sure you will be remembered along with many others :wink:

Norman


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

spilmah said:


> I no I have been hiding over the last year , but if its ok with you guys, would I be able to come along to the christmas bash
> 
> Sam XX [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Be good to see you Sam, it's been a long time!

This looks like it's turning into quite a bash...!!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Just this once, I might be Ok with standard Xmas fayre.
> 
> I, too, hope that the meets continue. I know that I (and others) are only semi-regular attendees, but it is always nice to think "There's a meet next month, maybe I'll pop along..." without even having to check.
> 
> Norm, even if you hang up your coat as rep, I trust you'll still be able to pop over?


You know the food will be ace whatever you decide, I assume you will go for the 3 courses  as I will :wink:

I would love to see the meets continue, hopefully someone more local will take on the role, and I would still like to get along to any meetings I am able to get to - you don't get rid of me that easily Tim :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

spilmah said:


> I no I have been hiding over the last year , but if its ok with you guys, would I be able to come along to the christmas bash
> 
> Sam XX [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


Sam you know you are always welcome to join us :-*


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> This looks like it's turning into quite a bash...!!


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 8)


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> ttvic said:
> 
> 
> > Count me in if they have rooms available
> ...


Currently working in Milton Keynes


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi Norman,

Count me in (Claire can't make it as she'll be in London).

It's the people that make the TTOC special so a BIG THANK YOU for all your work, emails, chasing, and organising. Without you the Kneesworth crew would have fizzled out. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Simon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Can't wait to see your A5 Simon

....I'm now 100% confirmed


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

SBJ said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> Count me in (Claire can't make it as she'll be in London).
> 
> ...


Hi Simon

Your on the list ;-) pity Mrs SBJ can't make it

Appreciate your kind words, agree it is the people that make the TTOC.

Norman


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I'm now 100% confirmed


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif] excellent news


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Another one for the Kneesworth knees-up....Ella should be joining us for the evening too


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Another one for the Kneesworth knees-up....Ella should be joining us for the evening too


Brilliant 8)

Up to 20 attendees


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Another one for the Kneesworth knees-up....Ella should be joining us for the evening too


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Quick update spoke to Dimos today and he is sorting the menu / prices for us. Fingers crossed will be with me shortly.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Quick update spoke to Dimos today and he is sorting the menu / prices for us. Fingers crossed will be with me shortly.
> 
> Norman


Hope he includes a vegetarian option (For Ella & Irving)


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Sorry I've not been around guys. Norm i'm pretty much certain i can make it. Although not hundred percent. I will do my very best to make sure no fecker gives me any problems on the day. If mum falls ill my sister can deal with it. And if anyone so much as whispers theres a problem at work i'm gunna sack em.  . Woohooo could be my first night out in six months.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

genocidalduck said:


> Sorry I've not been around guys. Norm i'm pretty much certain i can make it. Although not hundred percent. I will do my very best to make sure no fecker gives me any problems on the day. If mum falls ill my sister can deal with it. And if anyone so much as whispers theres a problem at work i'm gunna sack em.  . Woohooo could be my first night out in six months.


   [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> genocidalduck said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I've not been around guys. Norm i'm pretty much certain i can make it. Although not hundred percent. I will do my very best to make sure no fecker gives me any problems on the day. If mum falls ill my sister can deal with it. And if anyone so much as whispers theres a problem at work i'm gunna sack em.  . Woohooo could be my first night out in six months.
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > genocidalduck said:
> ...


Long time no see Jamie.

Like they said [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

roll on next week 8)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif][smiley=santa.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Well I chased Dimos again for the menu and he assures me I will have an email tonight, which I guess means after they close - so fingers crossed I should be able to post up the menu tomorrow [smiley=santa.gif]


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Well I chased Dimos again for the menu


what will you have to do for some grub


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

STOP PRESS

Just received the menu 8) :wink:

*Audi TT Christmas Party 2007

Prawn Cocktail
Or
Cream of Vegetable Soup
Or
Pearls of Melon
Or
Garlic Mushrooms

Local Roast Turkey
Or
Medallions of Pork (Served with a Peppercorn Sauce)
Or
Grilled Halibut
Or
Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)

Choice of Sweet

Coffee & Mints

Maincourse: Â£9.50 
Sirloin Steak 12.95

Two Course: Â£13.50

Three Course (including coffee): Â£17.50

PS. Dimos is feeling generous- a complimentary glass of wine with the meal!*

So please post what food you require then we can all look forward to an ace evening NEXT Wednesday 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Gammon? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

2 x Garlic Mushrooms for Mr & Mrs NaughTTy

1 x Medallions of Pork (Served with a Peppercorn Sauce) for NaughTTy

1 x Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v) for Mrs NaughTTy

Thanks Norm - looking forward to it


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Gammon? :lol: :lol: :lol:


There's always one :evil: :lol:

So Tim do you really want Gammon or is it just you being awkward ? :wink: If you want Gammon let me know and I'll give Dimos a ring just for you :-*


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers Paul - I'll update the 1st post and also colour code as we go.

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)*

clived
phodge
Mr phodge (David)
moley
was
Coope
Mrs Coope
Love_iTT
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel)
scoTTy
OuTTlaw
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph)
jampott
Lisa
Chip_iTT
davyrest
SBJ
genocidalduck


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Cheers Paul - I'll update the 1st post and also colour code as we go.
> 
> *Attendees:- *
> *NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
> ...


Where's Sam?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Sam & Vic for not adding you to the list of attendees - must be my age :wink:

Well done oh eagle eyed NaughTTy 8) So that's a potential 24 attendees, without any last minute people that are able to join us [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
*

phodge
Mr phodge (David)
moley
was
Coope
Mrs Coope
Love_iTT
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel)
OuTTlaw
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph)
ttvic
jampott
Lisa
Chip_iTT
davyrest
spilmah
SBJ
genocidalduck


----------



## davyrest (Aug 3, 2005)

I must firstly appologies wont be able to make the meeting next week. Just before people start gossiping. I aint no serial non attender. Work has made it difficult to attend. Wishing you all the best for the meal and hope to hook up with you all early 08


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry Norm, I'm just being an idiot 

I'll ask Lisa what she wants and will get back to you


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

davyrest said:


> I must firstly appologies wont be able to make the meeting next week. Just before people start gossiping. I aint no serial non attender. Work has made it difficult to attend. Wishing you all the best for the meal and hope to hook up with you all early 08


Thanks for letting us know Davy - 08's not that far away now


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Sorry Norm, I'm just being an idiot
> 
> I'll ask Lisa what she wants and will get back to you


Tim being an idiot - never :roll:

Thanks


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey

Thanks Norman.

Moley


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

phodge - garlic mushroms - brie, cranberry & mushroom wellington
Mr phodge - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey

Thanks Norm, we're really looking forward to it!

See you all on Wednesday...


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Norman umm looking forward to the food already. Sophie and I will both have garlic mushrooms then the roast turkey please  Jesse's at his nans so i might have a drink and let soph drive home  :lol:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

SBJ - Pearls of Melon, Local Roast Turkey

(PM'd you Norman)

Cheers
Simon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Moley, phodge & Mr phodge, OuTTlaw & Mrs OuTTlaw and SBJ menu choices added - just over halfway there 8)

Thanks everyone

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - garlic mushroms - brie, cranberry & mushroom wellington 
Mr phodge - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon, Local Roast Turkey 
*
was
Coope
Mrs Coope
Love_iTT
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel)
ttvic
jampott
Lisa
Chip_iTT
spilmah
genocidalduck


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hi Norm, Mr and Mrs Love_iTT would both like Prawn Cocktail and the Turkey - obviously not at the same time. :wink:

Look forward to seeing you all Wednesday.

Graham


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Graham - Not long to wait now 8)

Anymore for anymore - ALL WELCOME 

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - garlic mushroms - brie, cranberry & mushroom wellington 
Mr phodge - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon, Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey

*
was
Coope
Mrs Coope
ttvic
jampott
Lisa
Chip_iTT
spilmah
genocidalduck


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Room booked for the night,

I will go for mushrooms and pork

See you all on Wednesday


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

ttvic said:


> Room booked for the night,
> 
> I will go for mushrooms and pork
> 
> See you all on Wednesday


Thanks Vic, post 1 updated.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Norm - mushrooms, halibut (plain grilled) please... PM'd as well


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks was & Chip_iTT

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - garlic mushroms - brie, cranberry & mushroom wellington 
Mr phodge - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
*

Coope
Mrs Coope
jampott
Lisa
spilmah
genocidalduck


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

If Coope ever gets round to organising a babysitter......... :roll: .....If not I'll nick the TT & come on me own 

Coope; Garlic Mushrooms & Pork Medallions in Peppercorn Sauce

&

Mrs: Prawn Cocktail & Brie, Cranberry & Mushroom Wellington please

sent a pm too....


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Mrs Coope. Not seen any PM's

Nearly a full compliment.

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - garlic mushroms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
Mr phodge - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
Coope - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs Coope - Prawn Cocktail - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
*

jampott
Lisa
spilmah
genocidalduck


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Thanks Mrs Coope. Not seen any PM's
> 
> Nearly a full compliment.
> 
> ...


I've pm'd Jamie & Sam for you Norm


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Quick response from Jamie - Mushrooms and Turkey


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Sorry Norm for the late notice, Is there room for a small one? :wink:

If so, Mushrooms then Turkey please mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Sorry Norm for the late notice, Is there room for a small one? :wink:
> 
> If so, Mushrooms then Turkey please mate


Wondered where you had got to 

Anyone up for a Graveley Massive cruise - 7pm ish??


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Norm for the late notice, Is there room for a small one? :wink:
> ...


Splendid idea Paul [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Quick response from Jamie - Mushrooms and Turkey


Thanks Paul


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Sorry Norm for the late notice, Is there room for a small one? :wink:
> 
> If so, Mushrooms then Turkey please mate


Of course there's room for you Mark 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

If anyone is thinking of joining us tomorrow even if not sure then please post as a possibility so I can let Dimos know fial numbers ASAP.

Thanks

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - garlic mushroms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
Mr phodge - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
Coope - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs Coope - Prawn Cocktail - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
genocidalduck - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
markTT225 - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
*

jampott
Lisa
spilmah


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> If anyone is thinking of joining us tomorrow even if not sure then please post as a possibility so I can let Dimos know fial numbers ASAP.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


*cough* MUSHROOMS please :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > If anyone is thinking of joining us tomorrow even if not sure then please post as a possibility so I can let Dimos know fial numbers ASAP.
> ...


...and for Jamie! :roll: :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Sorry guys, my master xls was correct.

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - Garlic mushroms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
Mr phodge - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
Coope - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs Coope - Prawn Cocktail - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
genocidalduck - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey
markTT225 - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey 
*

jampott
Lisa
spilmah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Norm,

Sorry for the delay, and we're the last aren't we? 

Lisa will have the Prawn Cocktail followed by Pork, and I'll have the Prawn Cocktail followed by Turkey... 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

jampott said:


> Norm,
> 
> Sorry for the delay, and we're the last aren't we?
> 
> ...


We all know you like to make an entrance, not quite the last as Sam has not posted as yet.

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs NaughTTy (Ella) - Garlic Mushrooms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - Garlic mushroms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
Mr phodge - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
Coope - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs Coope - Prawn Cocktail - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
genocidalduck - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey
markTT225 - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey 
Lisa - Prawn Cocktail - Medallions of Pork
jampott - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
*

spilmah


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Too many people having the garlic mushrooms for my liking. :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jampott said:


> Too many people having the garlic mushrooms for my liking. :lol:


We'll make sure you're standing downwind of us afterwards :twisted:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

*Current totals

10	Prawn Cocktail 
0	Cream of Vegetable Soup 
1	Pearls of Melon 
12	Garlic Mushrooms

14	Local Roast Turkey 
5	Medallions of Pork
1	Grilled Halibut 
3	Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)*


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Norman,

-1 as per text this morning - Sorry Ella can't come now


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Hi Norman,
> 
> -1 as per text this morning - Sorry Ella can't come now


Thanks for letting me know  I have let Dimos know the revised numbers & menu choices.

23 attendee's currently

*Current totals

10	Prawn Cocktail 
0	Cream of Vegetable Soup 
1	Pearls of Melon 
11	Garlic Mushrooms

14	Local Roast Turkey 
5	Medallions of Pork
1	Grilled Halibut 
2	Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)*

*Attendees:- *
*NormStrm - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs NormStrm (Tina) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey
Clived - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
NaughTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
ScoTTy - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Moley - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
phodge - Garlic mushroms - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
Mr phodge - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
OuTTlaw - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
Mrs OuTTlaw (Soph) - Garlic mushrooms - local roast turkey
SBJ - Pearls of Melon - Local Roast Turkey 
Love_iTT - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Mrs Love_iTT (Hazel) - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
ttvic - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
was - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
Chip_iTT - Garlic Mushrooms - Grilled Halibut (plain grilled) please
Coope - Garlic Mushrooms - Medallions of Pork
Mrs Coope - Prawn Cocktail - Brie, Cranberry and Mushroom Wellington (v)
genocidalduck - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey
markTT225 - Garlic Mushrooms - Local Roast Turkey 
Lisa - Prawn Cocktail - Medallions of Pork
jampott - Prawn Cocktail - Local Roast Turkey 
*

spilmah


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Ella can't come now


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

phodge said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Ella can't come now


Sorry Penny - Saskia's been unwell again so she needs to keep an eye on her.

You'll see us on Saturday though :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Hope Saskia's better soon, and we're looking forward to Saturday...


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

Not long to go now then 

Other than Paul, anyone else up for the mini-cruise from Graveley @7:00 ish? Was, Clive etc.??


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

There had to be one didn't there. :evil:

Sorry Norm, Hazel has just phoned me to say that she has come home from work (Papworth Hospital) with that horrendous vomiting bug that is going around in hospitals at the moment. I'm really, really sorry about this Norm as we both wanted to be there on this special night.

If Demos want's me to pay for any of the food that we pre-ordered then that is fine, just let me know and I'll phone him with my card details.

Have a great time folks and once again, sorry that we won't be able to make it. 

Graham and Hazel


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

markTT225 said:


> Not long to go now then
> 
> Other than Paul, anyone else up for the mini-cruise from Graveley @7:00 ish? Was, Clive etc.??


Hi Mark
I will be coming straight after work (MK) han solo !

Graham/Hazel
sorry to hear you can not make it, I hope Hazel gets well soon.


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

was said:


> markTT225 said:
> 
> 
> > Not long to go now then
> ...


Okey dokey mate, may the force be with you :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> There had to be one didn't there. :evil:
> 
> Sorry Norm, Hazel has just phoned me to say that she has come home from work (Papworth Hospital) with that horrendous vomiting bug that is going around in hospitals at the moment. I'm really, really sorry about this Norm as we both wanted to be there on this special night.
> 
> ...


  

Hope Hazel gets better soon


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

[smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> There had to be one didn't there. :evil:
> 
> Sorry Norm, Hazel has just phoned me to say that she has come home from work (Papworth Hospital) with that horrendous vomiting bug that is going around in hospitals at the moment. I'm really, really sorry about this Norm as we both wanted to be there on this special night.
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear Hazel has the yukky bug 

I know how much you were both looking forward to it as well :-*

I will call Dimos now before I head off to let him know the latest numbers.

Norman


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

What time are we meeting @ Kneesworth? :lol:


----------



## mrs coope (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks NormStrm for organising a great meet, so good to put new faces to old names & see again those I've already met before.......

Shame I was sitting next to an empty space, but then Jamie would have been a thorn between two roses sitting between Lisa & me, so at least he didn't get in the way......... :roll:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers Norm. Thanks for all your efforts. Fingers crossed someone does pick it up.

I hope no one went down the M11. As I left my TomTom warned off 2 hours of delay down to Stansted! I had a nice trip down avoiding it and a bit of fun in the country lanes.....which meant my 30.3 mpg on the way up lost 50% on the way back :lol:

Clive - Simon -> CNTRL ALT <- -> Up Down does work !


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Great nght and thanks again Norm. Was glad I could make the final one of the year & of your stewardship. Food was excellent as always.

Nice little impromptu mini-cruise there with Was, NaughTTy and MarkTT225 ...

...and back with NaughTTy , but who was the other hanging around your rear Paul, with the dodgy headlight? (and while I think of it, Paul, your RH number plate light flickers 'off, normal, very bright' when cold, seemed to stabilize after a few miles)

Lot of police activity on the A505 - wonder what that was all about?

Paul, all the best to Saskia (and Graham, same to Hazel)...

See you all at the New Year cruise (if I can make it and it goes ahead) and if not, maybe at the much discussed 'Spring/Summer meet' or the Nationals next year...


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Great meet Norm and a big thanks for all your efforts.

Good to see so many old faces to who I wish all a very Happy Christmas


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

A great meet Norm - a fantastic turnout and great grub as always 8). Many thanks to you for organising the Kneesworth meet over the last few years - you did a sterling job fella [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

May I wish all Kneesworthers a great Christmas and happy new year 

Peter and Soph - hope everything goes Ok with the new edition to the family in the new-year. 

Cheers
Mark


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Excellent meet Norman - and as everyone else, thanks so much for you all the hard work (and driving time) you put into keeping this going for so long - even through the days or 3 or 4 of us turning up! Enjoy your retirement!!

Was great to see everybody - several I've not seen for ages.

Peter & Sophie - hope all goe well with the new addition in the New Year

Irving, Was, Mark and Penny & Dave - thanks for the cruises there and back 

Irving - that was Penny & Dave on the way back...and yes we keep telling her about her headlamp :roll: :wink: THe activity on the A505 was a car on it's roof half way up the slip road - could just make it out in the dark. Looked like a small hatchback of some description. Shook me up a little tbh. Glad I opted for a nice leisurely cruise home. 

Happy Christmas and a great New Year to all.

See you all soon


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Really great to catch up with so many people last night - thanks for great organisation as always Norman, both for last night and the last couple of years.

Few random snaps from last night...















































If anyone is interested in carrying on Norm's stirling work, please let me know


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

scoTTy said:


> Clive - Simon -> CNTRL ALT <- -> Up Down does work !


Not for me - are we sure it's not a driver thing?


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Another fantastic meet - thanks Norm for all your hard work. Great to see so many faces, shame Jamie couldn't make it.

And yes, I know about my headlight - but it annoys people out of the way on the M4 in the morning! :wink:



NaughTTy said:


> Glad I opted for a nice leisurely cruise home.


As always, Paul, if that was a leisurely cruise, I'm glad we don't follow you when you're going for it!! :lol:

Peter and Sophie - excellent news - congrats!

Clive - great pics! :lol: :-*


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I've just got to echo everyone's thanks to Norman for making it a great Xmas meet and for the stirling job of managing the Kneesworth crew [smiley=cheers.gif]

Peter and Sophie, hope all goes well with your next delivery [smiley=baby.gif]

Simon - love the A5 - keep badgering Audi about your rear bumper problem - hope you get a result.

Nice talking with Vic and Mark. Sorry I didn't get to talk with many of you.



scoTTy said:


> I hope no one went down the M11. As I left my TomTom warned off 2 hours of delay down to Stansted! I


Paul, I did - about 2-3 miles from Stansted there were about 4 or 5 fire engines and a load of police vehicles with the inside lane blocked off - there was a sign which just said "Incident" - couldn't see what it was - nothing obvious. Anyway, luckily there wasn't any queue so just sailed through.

Well everyone, have a great, but peaceful Xmas. Hope to see you next year at whatever meet we can arrange - I fancy one when Tim gets his R8 :roll:

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## markTT225 (Apr 8, 2004)

moley said:


> Well everyone, have a great, but peaceful Xmas. Hope to see you next year at whatever meet we can arrange - I fancy one when Tim gets his R8 :roll:
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Moley


  What - Tim's getting an R8? didn't know that! :wink:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

clived said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Clive - Simon -> CNTRL ALT <- -> Up Down does work !
> ...


Tried it on some works laptops today and 2 out of 3 rotated the screen. Need to have Windows Hotkeys enabled :wink:

Thanks again Norman for organising such a good meet and wish everyone a Happy Christmas and a safe '08.

Got 44mpg on the way home too! :lol:

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I'm glad you all had a great time, sorry we missed seeing you all but I'm sure there will be other occasions when we can meet up.

Norm, like everyone else has said, thanks for organizing all the meets over the last few years, you have done a great job.

Have a great Christmas everyone and hope that all you wish for in 2008 comes true.

Graham


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

Great meet Norman, but going to miss the regular meets every month  thanks for being a great rep, hopefully it wont be that long till we all meet up again. Thanks to everyone for the kind words, means alot to me and sophie. Getting a bit worried about when the TT will be used again  Have a Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year, hope all goes well for you all


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

A HUGE thank you to you all for making the time to mark my last "Kneesworth" organised meet 8) With excellent food and company to boot [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Many thanks for your kind words - it has been an enjoyable time with some great memories.

Enjoyed the pics Clive :lol: anymore? I will have to check the few I took and get them posted.

Norman

update my pics : http://normstrm.swilland.com/071205_Kne ... cember_07/


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Me and Sophie comparing belly bumps :wink: trouble being that hers will disappear in the New Year whereas mine will have grown even bigger with Christmas & New Year celebrations to contend with :lol: 
I guess the TT will look good on the nursery run  don't worry Pete I'm sure Soph will look after your "baby" :wink:


----------

